

Show HN: Distributive – A simple, distributed monitoring solution - siddharthist
https://github.com/CiscoCloud/distributive

======
steveb
Our goals for this tool is to make it dead simple to deploy and run. The
binary and a json config file is all you need to check a host. When you
combine it with consul, we can integrate service discovery with host
monitoring and push checks out to the edge nodes instead of relying on
something like Nagios.

We're using this tool to monitor cluster configurations and test deployments
of [https://github.com/CiscoCloud/microservices-
infrastructure](https://github.com/CiscoCloud/microservices-infrastructure).

